# Fateweaver and his subordinates



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Was flicking through Warhammer Armies: Chaos Daemons (picked up a copy on the cheap).
How does a Tzneetch/Khorne army stand in games nowadays?

I was looking a Fateweaver being the General. The mix of spells being very interesting (was thinking taking all offense spells with one head and all buff spells with the other).
A Khorne Herald with Firestorm blade, Soul hunger and a Juggernaut
2 Tzneetch Heralds (both with power vortex)
2 Big blocks of Horrors (i'm think 35 here, 5x7) (one with Icon of Change, one with banner of sorcery)
1 Big block of Bloodletters (30, 5x6)
2 Units of Flamers (say 6 in each)
1 unit of Juggernaughts (3 led by herald of Khorne)
1 unit of 6 Screamers.

How does that look?

Lots of powerdice and spells, some strong combat potential and some good mid range shooting.


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Tzeench/Khorne is among the more effective paired up armies nowadays. Tzeench can handle lots of shooty, khorne can handle lots of stabby.

However, when it comes to shooty, do consider taking buff spells and horde-killing spells. One of the things about having two wizards with the full lore of Tzeench is the fact you can potentially lay down four Bolts of Change per turn (which in my book is the most devastating spell in the game!) The good news is that this will probably bake Hydras, Dragons, Knights of all descriptions, and MSE armies into a red goo, but both Khorne and Tzeench struggle to fight off Skaven.

What I would do is bring a variety of buff spells that increase A, T and saves etc. (Briona's Timewarp on a unit of Khorne Daemons? .D) and use all your remaining dice to knock holes in hordes/uber-save deathstars. I wish I could see a battle that involves this army, because it sounds like one of the really hilarious armies that will either table the enemy by the first turn, or miscast and crumble like a paper bag. Truly what Tzeench is all about!!


----------

